# SED Optionen



## TobiTo (16. Januar 2004)

Ich möchte mit SED alle Werte1 durch Werte2 ersetzen. Das geht wunderbar in allen Zeilen mit

SED s/Wert1/Wert2/ <infile> outfile

aber nur der erste Werte der Zeile.. Welche Option lässt alle Zeichen der Zeile, die Wert1 entsprechen durch Wert2 ersetzen?


----------



## TobiTo (16. Januar 2004)

Ok, habe es gefunden:

die Option heißt  /G   für global


----------



## tomv (15. April 2004)

*SED suchen und ersetzen funktioniert nicht richtig*

Hallo,
ich moechte einen Text aus einer Datei mit SED durchsuchen und alle Punkte loeschen.
Folgende Eingabe bringt jedoch garnichts, ausser den gesamten Inhalt der Datei mit CAT auszugeben:

cat datei.txt | sed s/"."/""/

Wenn ich das g fuer Global anhaenge, dann loescht er alles!
Wie mach ich das richtig?


----------



## mathiu (15. April 2004)

cat datei.txt | sed s/"\."/""/g

sollte helfen..der "." ist ein zeichen, das für alle zeichen steht in einem regulären Ausdruck und der "\" entwertet dies.


----------



## tomv (15. April 2004)

Vielen Dank!
Jetzt bin ich schonmal einen Schritt weiter


----------

